# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie benen/heupen

## Annemieke

Ik heb twee weken geleden mijn zadeltassen, binnenkant bovenbenen en heupen laten doen bij de Velthuis Kliniek. Het is mij meegevallen en hoewel sommige plekken nu nog een beetje pijnlijk zijn en beurs kan ik nu al goed zien dat ik slanker ben geworden.Het duurt wel 6 weken voordat je pas een beetje kan oordelen of het aan je verwachting voldoet maar daar twijfel ik niet aan. Het is niet pijnloos maar bevallen is erger haha. Als je al jaren eraan denkt om liposuctie te laten doen en je hebt het geld, gewoon doen. Wel bij een gerenomeerde kliniek!

----------


## Lipoliz

Hallo,
Ik zag uw bericht en ben erg benieuwd, ik heb gisteren zelf een liposuctie gehad aan mijn knieën, zijkant benen, binnen kant benen en onderkant billen. Hoe lang duurde het bij u tot de zwellingen minder werden en je weer gewoon broeken etc aan kon? Na welke tijd was het bij u echt helemaal klaar?
mvg,

----------


## Wilfrida

Ik zou toch eerder voor Coolsculpting gaan.
Binnenkort op demo bij dermatoloog dr. Devos in Oostende.

----------

